# Cast Iron Patio Furniture



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a factory near Queretaro, Dolores Hidalgo or the vicinity that casts the classic style wrought iron round table and chair sets and benches?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The only place I've seen a lot is in town just outside Patzcuaro but have seen some at roadside tiendas. There is an upscale garden furniture store outside San Jose Iturbide that makes for US market under label Woodard by Landgrave. They have a big sale during the summer.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

Here is one possibility in Queretaro, although it looks like they use aluminum.

Here is their storee address in Queretaro:
Muebles Santa Maria
Abraham Gonzalez Mza. 29 Letra B 228 . 
Col. Ejido Santa Maria Aztahuacan . C.P. 09570 .
Querétaro Qro. . 
Tel. 01,(55)5690-3711,(55)5642-2161

Muebles Santa Mara

I also know a guy who uses/makes forged steel, and the guy is an artist. He can make whatever you dream up, in any quantity. I have one of his chairs and it is similar to cast iron but a lot more attractive, woven metal strap seating area, porcelain sun in the back with an aged copper finish. He made the legs 2" taller for me, charged me 800 pesos and delivered in two days. He gives a lot of choices of different finishes. Cannot find his card at this moment, but he is in Bordo Blanco (upper), estado de Queretaro between San Juan del Rio and Tequisquiapan, on the west side of the main highway. He usually has giant steel animals sitting out front too.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. We like the looks of Langrave and they are close enough to phone and then visit and get an idea of the prices and their website has all the photos of the styles we both are interested in. Very nice furniture. 

Landgrave

We also like the Santa Maria furniture and the style is exactly what we were thinking off. I guess the price will be the deciding factor. Both places are close enough even if we have to make 2 trips in our SUV to bring it back to SLP. We could check both places in one day from here.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

After looking at the Santa Maria webpage for about the 4th time, I have a sneaking suspicion that the address is in MX City, but the search source (an internet industrial info source) magically changed the city from DF to Queretaro. Might be worth checking with them on their toll free number first before a trip. Good luck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We went to Langrave last weekend and it was expensive and not really the styles we exactly wanted, however they did mention that there are many distributors of lawn furniture in Guadalajara. We will be in Guadalajara at the end of the month and would appreciate any info on where the large patio furniture stores are. We will have our SUV so distance is not a problem. 

Tonola will be the first on out list and will consider custom made steel furniture and just put cushions on the chairs. We now think cast iron will be OK but this has turned into much more of a project to find things that will fit our terrace and garden and last our lifetime, hopefully. 

Also I am looking for a 3 foot or larger ceramic donkey painted [glazed] in the talavera style. Tonala has many paper mache donkeys, even 5 foot high ones that are very colorful in one place near the church.

I guess getting older and having time on my hands does have it's drawbacks.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry Landgrave didn't work. As I said, they seem to have a once a year sale that we hit when we bought our chairs.
From previous note, there is a town just before Patzcuaro on the road from Morelia that seems to specialize in that type of furniture as basically every house has pieces displayed out front. 
I don't remember the name but after the main road goes left toward Uruapan, you head toward Patzcuaro and there will be a Pemex on the right at an intersection. Go right and you will be in the town.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Tzurumutaro*



conklinwh said:


> Sorry Landgrave didn't work. As I said, they seem to have a once a year sale that we hit when we bought our chairs.
> From previous note, there is a town just before Patzcuaro on the road from Morelia that seems to specialize in that type of furniture as basically every house has pieces displayed out front.
> I don't remember the name but after the main road goes left toward Uruapan, you head toward Patzcuaro and there will be a Pemex on the right at an intersection. Go right and you will be in the town.


_Tzurumutaro_; we pass through this outlier of Pátzcuaro every time we go to Pátzcuaro and back.
Map: Tzurumútaro, México - Google Maps

Several metal furniture makers along the road that goes north towards Tzintzuntzan.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's it, thanks!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Where to eat?*



conklinwh said:


> That's it, thanks!


I can suggest nearby places to eat, if anyone's interested.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Restaurants in/around Patzcuaro would be good. With the exception of Priscilla's and a few around lake Zirahuen, I've been disappointed so far.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Reliable Restaurants Near Tzurumutaro*



conklinwh said:


> Restaurants in/around Patzcuaro would be good. With the exception of Priscilla's and a few around lake Zirahuen, I've been disappointed so far.


Here's a short list, all fairly close to Tzurumutaro:

El Camino Real, behind the Pemex Station, on the road to Pátzcuaro. Mexican, good value, extensive menu. Comida corrida, $55 pesos. Not everything is great. We like the conejo. Place gets extremely busy on weekend afternoons, usually after 2 p.m. Not recommended then.

Mariscos La Güera Campestre, at Km 46, on the north side of the road to Morelia. About 4 miles from Tzurumutaro. Huge seafood restaurant, nearly any dish with shrimp is good. Service and hygiene excellent. I avoid the more elaborate dishes, which are less successful. Whole fish al gusto is good, but the filet dishes tend to be boring.

Pollos Asados El Tejaban, weekends only, 1 p.m. until supplies run out; usually by 6 p.m. About 600 feet north of the RR crossing, on the right, heading north. Delicious charcoal grilled, adobo chicken, finished with fresh orange juice, served with cabbage salad and hot, handmade tortillas. El Tejaban is nearly in front of a metal furniture store. (Back on topic!)

Birrería Don Prisci del Parian (La Estacíon). Closer in on the libre road to Uruapan, on the right beyond the second class bus stop. Tasty birria, of beef or mutton, huge handmade tortillas. Also tacos de guisados at this location, and seafood cocktails. I stick with the birria, a meaty soup which will stick to your ribs. There are two other locations in Pátzcuaro, but this is the most comfortable one.

(We might want to move this to be a separate thread.)


----------

